# drop shot?



## Anonymous (Oct 30, 2007)

Can any one give a link or two on drop shot? I would like to learn about this so any input is greatfull.



Thanks,
fishnfever


----------



## SMDave (Oct 30, 2007)

https://www.catcherman.com/features/rigging/dropshotting030512sportmn.htm


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2007)

SMDAVE,

Nice link! Fun read!


----------



## shamoo (Oct 30, 2007)

Mr. fishnfever, they make hooks especially for drop-shotting, its called Stand-out hook.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 30, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Mr. fishnfever, they make hooks especially for drop-shotting, its called Stand-out hook.



Exactly my thoughts - WTG Shamoo


----------



## SMDave (Oct 30, 2007)

I do fine with standard octopus hooks (octopi?)


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like I got some reading material. Now I just need to find to read it :lol: 

Thanks for the info every one!!!


fishnfever


----------



## little anth (Nov 5, 2007)

dropshotting is one of the best ways to boat fish give it a try i love it!!!


----------

